# Kennel Fire



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Over the weekend, Edgewood Kennel had a fire and lost 61 of 150 dogs, according to emails and news reports. I've posted the link below.

http://cbs3.com/topstories/local_story_307132838.html

From their website, they had some very nice Matese, obtained from some of the top breeders. 
Learn More About Web ResultsEdgewood Kennels - Yorkshire Terriers,YORKSHIRE TERRIER BREEDER ... 
Edgewood Kennelschihuahuas, CHIHUAHUAS,chihuahuas breeder,CHIHUAHUAS BREEDER,chihuauas kennel,CHIHUAUAS KENNEL, chinese crested, CHINESE CRESTED, ...

www.visitedgewood.com/

Not only is this a horrible situation for these long time breeders/handlers, but it is not the first fire they have had, as they lost a number of dogs in another fire in 1988.


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

I dont know what else to say


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg that is so tragic, those poor babies


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

So very sad and tragic.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

So VERY sad. It seems this is the second fire in 18 yrs. Those poor babies.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

This is devastating. Bless their little souls.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

That is just sooo sad







Those poor little babies


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Those poor babies.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

How terrible, poor babies.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I cannot think of a more horriffic way for animal or human to die than being burned alive.


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

> I cannot think of a more horriffic way for animal or human to die than being burned alive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree















How terribly sad


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

> I cannot think of a more horriffic way for animal or human to die than being burned alive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...































I agree.. this is the most horrying thing I have ever heard....God bless those little babies....


----------

